# Sacramento @ Philadelphia Game Thread (2/26)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (34-21) @ Philadelphia 76ers (26-28)
Wachovia Center , Saturday February 26, 2005
4:30 PT, News10/NBALP*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Darius Songaila/Maurice Evans/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Samuel Dalembert/Chris Webber/Kyle Korver/Andre Iguodala/Allen Iverson  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-76ers board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I might not have heard right, but I am pretty sure that Grant Napear said that Peja would need a full practice before he would play in a game and that would be Tuesday vs. the Bobcats. Williamson, Thomas, and Skinner should all be available to play.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 104*
Sixers 90

*Bibby 28pts*
CWebb 22pts 12rbs 14assts


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Biggest game for Sac in a while. They really need to win this one or else people will be giving them a lot of heat about the trade.

Sactown 115
Philly 110

K. Thomas 8 pts, 3 boards
Corliss 6 pts, 2 boards
Skinner 4 pts, 1 board

CWebb 22 pts, 10 boards, 7 assts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Barnes learns that NBA is a business 



> PHILADELPHIA - He still bears the tattoo and still swears by it.
> 
> "Sac Town's Finest."
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Coaching against Webber will be difficult 



> *The former Kings star forward has a knack for going off in post-trade games.*
> 
> PHILADELPHIA - Kings coach Rick Adelman didn't have to think long or hard when asked what he expected Chris Webber to bring tonight in his first game with the Philadelphia 76ers at the Wachovia Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kindred spirits of 76ers 



> *Allen Iverson has a new teammate, Chris Webber, and the two couldn't be more alike, on or off the court*
> 
> PHILADELPHIA - The frenetic little engine that could - and still does - is Allen Iverson.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber WILL have a triple double today...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm gonna miss the game because I have work... As much as I would love to see Webber take it to the Kings, I'm a Kings fan first, Webber fan second, so I hope the Kings take this one.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 109
Philly 101

Brad 26pts 11rebs 5asts
Kenny 19pts 8rebs

Cwebb 29pts 9rebs 6asts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

All the new guys are doing pretty well, but the backcourt needs to start producing.

Philly 55
Sac 49

10:00 left in the 3rd quarter...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Bibby and Cuttino have played horrible.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Going to the 4th...

PHI - 75
SAC - 74

Bibby gets 12 of his 17 points in the 3rd.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

at the moment:

Chris Webber - 12pts, 10reb, 1ast, 2stl

Corliss, Skinner, and Thomas combined - 29pts, 13rebs, 3asst, 3stl, 2blks

guess it wasn't such a bad trade after all!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

wow amazing


first time were not being out rebounded

+

Skinner - 2 blcoks - 1 steal - 1 assist in 0 minutes(according to yahoo) lol


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> wow amazing
> 
> 
> *first time were not being out rebounded*
> ...


You hit it right on the nose man, that's the first thing i noticed


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They are in position to win...96-94.

MOBLEY!!!!!!!!!
99-94...21 secs left


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They fouled Iggy shooting a 3.

If he makes them all it is tied:no:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He misses the 1st!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Cat to the line with 6.4 left....makes them both 101-98.

Should they foul?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They do foul...AI makes the first, misses the second on purpose

WEBBER MISSES THE SHOT TO WIN, KINGS WIN!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

so weird. GJ to the Kings. 






click!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> They do foul...AI makes the first, misses the second on purpose
> 
> WEBBER MISSES THE SHOT TO WIN, KINGS WIN!!!


wow that sounds so fimilar except for the King's win part


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Cuttino is clutch. So glad we traded for him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Final-

Kings 101
Sixers 99

Box Score


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

u guys gotta feel good....i turned it on for the last shot....a superstar should make that shot....


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I felt so bad for Webber... Man... He looked awful after he missed that shot... I'm glad the whole team went over to him after he missed and gave him hugs and stuff...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kenny Thomas: 16 Points and 10 Rebounds
Corliss Williamson: 17 Points and 6 Rebounds
Brian Skinner: 2 Blocks and 1 Steal

Chris Webber: 16 Points (7/20 FG) and 11 Rebounds


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Kenny Thomas : 16 points 10 boards and a steal 
C. Williamson : 17 points , 6 rebounds, 3 assists, and 2 steals.. 
Skinner came in and played great D , got 2 blocks , one on AI... maybe not such a bad trade after all..


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Man, I wanted to kill Corliss tonight. He fouled Iguodala like twice on 3 pointers, the second one couldve cost the Kings the game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

mff4l said:


> darius isn't gonna start imo. Kenny thomas can hold it down at pf. He's a bruiser. He'll make yalls interior d alot better but the thing is even after this deal yall only have one true shot blocker. Skinner can rebound though. It seems like the kings are stacking up on big men to make a run at the spurs and mavs. They obviously don't even see the suns or the sonics as a threat anymore.
> 
> The thing is yall have nonshotblocking bruisers. brad miller really gonna have to hold it down in the middle now and block some shots. But it wouldn't be any diff with cwebb out there anywayz cause he's not a shot blocker either.


 :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

mff4l said:


> :biggrin:


 :greatjob:

He looked pretty good tonight. He was able to get around Webber pretty much whenever he wanted to. Darius did have an off night, but I bet KT will be in the starting lineup soon.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com BOXSCORE 

 Kings Spoil Webber’s Debut 



> PHILADELPHIA, Feb. 26 (Ticker) -- Chris Webber had a chance to become an instant hero with the Philadelphia 76ers. He could not pull it off.
> 
> "We did what it took to win," Bibby said. "In order for us to get where we're at, we have to make tough plays and get defensive stops."
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Did you guys also hear KT (kenny thomas ) say that after the trade everywhere he looked on the news everyone was talking about Webber and Cwebb wasn't the only one traded. He was kinda mad that they didn't mention them going to the kings that much. :greatjob:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes, finally little luck our way. Kenny had a fantastic game today aswell as Williamson. If there is one team I wouldnt mind losing to it would be Philly. 

Good job both teams.


----------

